# Rainbow wolf



## warren126

what a killer


----------



## sonofbreeder

how big do they get? and is that their common name? looks good i want one


----------



## Cichlid Man

A beautiful fish, this one is the most colourful out of the wolf fish.
They are extremely predatory however and I wouldn't recommend anyone keeping these fish with anything other than very large plecs.
They are also one of the smaller wolf fish and get to around 12 inches.
Nice specimen by the way.


----------



## solar-ton

wow that is so freakin awesome!


----------



## fishboy

what size tank you got him in? Any CITIES issues with these guys?


----------



## warren126

*Fish boy*

I have him in a 75 gallon tank and he is about 8" long and that is his common name but there is also a brown wolf that grows much bigger


----------



## solar-ton

just so you all know there is a 6" snakehead thats very peaceful but they cost 150 dollars..


----------



## fishboy

i wish  illegal round my area, and i mean ALL KINDS. Maybe you could get a special handling permit, but as far as i know snakeheads survive in our waters so we can't have em'


----------



## solar-ton

dman that sucks when i get min im putting it in a pond or soemthing no tanks its gonna be a pond


----------



## fishboy

solar-ton-it may "leave" the pond if you're not careful

warren126-i love all the pictures of your fish so far, you have good taste but instead of posting in the freshwater general section there is a place for pictures in the general forum


----------



## fishfreaks

Wow, he's pretty neat!


----------



## Georgia Peach

now thats a killer fish!


----------



## warren126

fishboy what type of fish do you keep and would not mind if you post some


----------



## solar-ton

im gonna put a fence around it with small holes its either that or my oscars...


----------

